# Rectovaginal fistula from IBS?



## river123 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, 
I am 21 and have suffered from IBS ever since I was little. I used to have IBS-C when i was younger but the past three years I've had IBS-D. I am not sure how long this has been going on but when I wipe the front area down below, poo appears to be on the toilet paper especially when I have diarrhea. Also, after this happens my vagina is very itchy. I went to the doctor 1 year and 7 months ago and the nurse practitioner told me it was very unlikely that I have a rectovaginal fistula as I don't suffer from IBD. She inspected me down below but I have never had penetrative sex, so she would not look inside because my hymen would still be intact and she said that is something my partner should do. But I am not interested in finding a partner as I would not let them go near me knowing that poo is coming from that hole. She said it seemed like there was a bit of thrush so I used thrush cream. Ever since then, I am scared to go back to the doctor and I am just sick with this situation. I don't know how I could have a rectovaginal fistula, I am only 21 years old and I have never had a baby. I did have a colonoscopy 2 years ago and the guy who performed it was a trainee. I was in severe pain from the colonoscopy and it had to be stopped because I was nearly sick from the pain and the guy wasn't able to look into my small bowel. I am maybe wondering if this is related to my symptoms? I just know something isn't right...

Any answers or input or advice would be greatly appreciated and I hope you guys understand. 
Thank you


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

did the doc say it needed to be removed ?


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

When there is watery diarrhea some of it will travel downward. I have the very explosive type of diarrhea as if my whole bowel empties out, but it doesn't because I may go back 10 minutes later and so on. So yes some of it sill travel downward while you are on the stool, because it is not normal poo. Just be sure and clean up with tissue quickly and have a bottle of water handy. Wet the tissue and clean up your front parts very well. I might suggest and I hope you will do this: Find a good doctor, because you need to know if you have the recto-vaginal cyst(I've never heard that term). It sounds as if the diarrhea is very loose like water(which I have) and as I said sometimes it just gets all over the area, but be sure and get the front part cleaned off quickly if you see some poo on the tissue. Sometimes when I have diarrhea over and over and over in a short length of time I am so raw I get fresh blood on the tissues.


----------



## river123 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Shawna-one! Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it!

Have you got a rectovaginal fistula? Or are you suggesting that I don't have one and that it appears as if poo is coming from the front when it actually isn't? I was thinking maybe that it is just the diarrhea travelling downwards and into that area and that it isn't actually coming from my vagina. I think I might have a look in the mirror to see where the poo is actually coming from.

Thank you again.


----------

